# Форум на русском языке  > VirusDetector - Бесплатный онлайн-сервис проверки компьютера  >  Карантин D69C54FB7A6ADF59F2C0B0CCB00CEA9A

## CyberHelper

Карантин успешно загружен.
MD5 карантина: D69C54FB7A6ADF59F2C0B0CCB00CEA9A 
Размер в байтах: 10472347

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## CyberHelper

Анализ карантина успешно завершен
Результаты анализа доступны по ссылке
Краткая статистика:
Общее количество файлов:15, в том числе:
 безопасные:2
 вредоносные:0
 подозрительные:0

----------


## Александр77

Добрый! Основная проблема - комп сам перегружается. Чем сможете помочь?




> Анализ карантина успешно завершен
> Результаты анализа доступны по ссылке
> Краткая статистика:
> Общее количество файлов:15, в том числе:
> безопасные:2
> вредоносные:0
> подозрительные:0

----------


## Ilya Shabanov

*Александр77*, по логам все чисто, если не считать f:\program files\gtv\zrenie.exe, непонятно что это такое.

Произвольная перезагрузка чаще всего свидетельствует о проблемах с железом. По крайней мере на моем опыте несколько случаем были связанны именно с этим. 

Точнее надо ловить. Попробуйте собрать и проанализировать логи утилиты ProcMon от Русиновича.

----------

